# Transformatori >  100W impulsu barošanas avota shēma 3 x 24V LED virtenēm

## gunars59

Lūdzu apskatiet šo darbu, kas tika taisīts OSRAM firmai. 
http://foto1.inbox.lv/gunars59/100W-...-100w-dali.png
Šeit tika lietots LED dimmēšanas mikrokontrolieris.
Saprotu, ka ne jau visos gadījumos tas būs vajadzīgs, tomēr spēka daļa ir laba un var noderēt 
universālam 100W barotājam. 
*ETD29 (ungapped 3F3 serde no tme.eu) dod 3V uz vienu vijumu.* 
(vēl dažas ir palikušas, tākā varu izlīdzēt)
Sekundārās puses taisngriezis TEA1762E (dabūjams caro.lv ) dod 24V izeju ar viduspunktu,
jeb 2x pa 12V. *Papildus priekšrocība šai shēmai ir minimāls 100Hz maiņstrāvas fons,
kas lauj to pielietot Hi-Fi audio sistēmās.*  Audiosistēmai, gan L12, C42 vietā būs vajadzīgs simetrisks LC filtrs, 
kas jāpiezīmē pašam. 

Siltuma režīmi pie 4A strāvas  TEA1762E sinhronajam taisngriezim  ir ideāli 
(tas nesilst), un to lauj barokli uztaisīt  ultra kompaktu!

----------

